# Bio Oil



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Ok... So I know this is a predominantly male orientated forum but you guys get stretch marks too right?

I just saw an advert for bio oil which says it reduces the appearance of stretch marks.

Has anyone here used it? Know anyone that has?

Thank u xx


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Nothing will get rid of them. Bio Oil isnt really that good considering how much it costs. Jurgens Naturals or Coco Butter would be a better choice


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I got this stuff, when my other half had an op on her foot the specialist recommended it to be massaged in to help break down the scarring and lumpy tissue...once the wound had healed shut of course.

Worked very well but had to be done every day without fail. If it works of such scarring then id imagine it would work well on stretch marks too.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Malibu said:


> Nothing will get rid of them. Bio Oil isnt really that good considering how much it costs. Jurgens Naturals or Coco Butter would be a better choice


It didn't say 'get rid' it just said reduce appearance. I've tried coco butter - not jurgens though x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Thunder - is it quite pricey? X


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Bio oil is expensive but it does last aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaages.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BIO-OIL-200ML-FACE-BODY-SKINCARE-FOR-SCARS-STRETCH-MARKS-AGEING-SKIN-VIT-A-E-/150799117095?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Skincare_PP&hash=item231c53eb27


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

It's pretty good at reducing the colouring. Changed mine from red/purple to a white/silvery colour if that makes sense.


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

Good kit, palmers coco butter just as effective tho


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Makes sense Dixie thank u x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

GoHeavy said:


> Good kit, palmers coco butter just as effective tho


As stated, tried it and apart from smelling gorgeous it actually made no difference x


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

A work mate of mine got bottled and was left with a nasty scar across his face, since he started using bio oil the scar has faded, I'm not taking miracle work but it has defo made a difference! My misses swears by it, She used it all the way through pregnancy as she was advised and never got stretch marks.

I've been using on my acne scars and my skin looks clearer but done nothing for the scars as of yet... It's a long term thing and wouldn't expect miracles straight away but if you add it to your daily routine it'll make a difference over time!


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> As stated, tried it and apart from smelling gorgeous it actually made no difference x


Think its part of what we do really. Think of them as progress scars.. Where then like medals! X


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Cheers Ste!

Heavy - mine are not progress ones lol. No medals for me!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> As stated, tried it and apart from smelling gorgeous it actually made no difference x


Nothing really does made a difference All a waste of money x


----------



## J90 (Nov 17, 2011)

They do a cheaper copy of bio oil in aldi. The missus uses it in her stretch marks from her bump and it works!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Rio amazon rosa mosqueta is a much better option than bio oil, has been proven to really help stretch marks and scar tissue


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

My ex's sister used it to help with a scar on her foot after a burn and she swore by it. I however used it for a scar and it did nothing but make my skin greasey.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

So many mixed opinions!

Can only try and live in hope lol. Thanks for the input x


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> It's pretty good at reducing the colouring. Changed mine from red/purple to a white/silvery colour if that makes sense.


That happens over time anyway


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

I think it does help to a degree, but it's a long term thing. They advise to apply it twice a day for 3 months and massage it in well. I'd guess most people won't be ****d to keep to the schedule. And then call it sh*t.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I use it for masturbating. I also have no stretch marks on my penis.


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

I have stretch marks on biceps and side of my lats. I have warmed to them, gym scars lol.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Used this for nearly a year after i had a work related accident, imo its a waste of time did nothing in terms of what it stated just smelt nice lol, my scars healed themselves and are bareley visible, iirc vit c or is it e cream is better, google it, just save your money on the b-oil its useless ime


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

PatWelsh said:


> Used this for nearly a year after i had a work related accident, imo its a waste of time did nothing in terms of what it stated just smelt nice lol, my scars healed themselves and are bareley visible, iirc vit c or is it e cream is better, google it, just save your money on the b-oil its useless ime


you say you used it for nearly a year and your scars are bareley visible, how do you know that it didn't have any effect? vit c and e cream can also be very good, i agree. As a non fan of Bio i wouldn't be hugely surprised if the result wasn't great, but you seem to have had success with it.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

mark_star said:


> you say you used it for nearly a year and your scars are bareley visible, how do you know that it didn't have any effect? vit c and e cream can also be very good, i agree. As a non fan of Bio i wouldn't be hugely surprised if the result wasn't great, but you seem to have had success with it.


Because it took a year mate, hoped it would be A LOT sooner as my scar was so visible it was making me feel down, also too i have had scars since and they have healed in the same time and way and the colours faded the same too


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

I use cocobutter after I shower and bio oil at night. Can't say I've noticed much difference maybe just a few shades lighter. But I haven't had anymore stretch marks. So maybe better at a preventative?

Should add my stretch marks are on my left bicep


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

I have horrific, deap, nasty, massive all over stretch marks 

Nothing works, the only thing i've had any luck with is using a 1.5mm derma roller and THEN applying Palmers stretch mark lotion with Vit E, Collagen and Shea butter and THEN applying Bio Oil aswell

I've had some good results but mine are so big and deap it's going to take years, on smaller ones you could eradicate them in a matter of months.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

The misses used bio oil pretty much every hour when she was pregnant and it seemed to help prevent stretch marks as she only has tiny ones that are not too noticeable. Her pal however thought it was meant to hide them and is using it post pregnancy, her tummy is like a road map and the bio oil isn't making any difference to the poor girl.

I think their adverts are misleading, no way an oil will get rid of the marks, can only help soften the skin to prevent them appearing or getting worse. Only thing iv heard of that hides stretch marks is a Botox treatment that is said to be agony


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

well i haven't used it for stretch marks , but have used it for scars from operations one on my neck which cant be seen now ! i would recommend it ....!


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

silioca gel is best for scars and reducing appearance , but as that is very expensive try simply using vitamin e capsule and haemoroid cream daily

kaza


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Fit4life said:


> silioca gel is best for scars and reducing appearance , but as that is very expensive try simply using vitamin e capsule and haemoroid cream daily
> 
> kaza


May sound stupid but don't you get that in shoe boxes?


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Fit4life said:


> silioca gel is best for scars and reducing appearance , but as that is very expensive try simply using vitamin e capsule and haemoroid cream daily
> 
> kaza


yeah exactly that mate i used bio oil and the vitamin e capsules . scars are not noticeable now . i did also apply it once in morning and at night for a month though so in my opinion its worth every penny


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Fit4life said:


> silioca gel is best for scars and reducing appearance , but as that is very expensive try simply using vitamin e capsule and haemoroid cream daily
> 
> kaza


Where do you get this stuff from? I Googled it, did you misspell it?


----------

